# Nissen Too Tight? Symptoms?



## 14920 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi I am very new to this site, but when my 4 month old son had a nissen done, a hiatal hernia repaired, scar tissue removed from his intestinss (he was born with a abdominal wall defect called gastroschisis and just recently came home for the first time), and on top of that had a g-tube placed all about a month ago. When he gets fed too fast (we try to give it over the course of half an hour, sometimes longer at night) he gags horribly, just dry heaving over and over again. I am thinking about asking my pediatrician about continous feeds rather than bolus (gravity feeds) because of this. I guess my question is this: Is it possible to have a nissen that is too tight? If so could it be loosened? Has anyone had to have this procedure undone? I just want to help my baby, I hate knowing all that he has been through and that he still has to suffer. It is horrible to have to sit and watch, to try and console. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.pediatricsurgeon.com/care/gerd.html has some info about too tight or too loose and how they test for that and when.Because there are other issues going on I would suggest calling the surgeon's office and see if you can talk to one of the nurses about the symptoms, see if this is normal, or if you need to be seen again, etc.K.


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi 1Hot,I agree with Kath. There are many journal articles on fundoplication complications (search pub med). They include inability to belch, vomit and even swallow. Gas bloat is also a problem. I believe the gas bloat is caused by gas produced by microorganisms in the intesting consuming excess carbohydrates. The result is GERD in susceptable individuals or gas bloat in fundoplication recipients (I wrote a book on this). The cure for this is to significantly reduce your consumption of carbohydrates. Best of luck,Dr. Norm


----------

